# Think I Got A Piece Of Uncured Rock



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Good Morning guys, a little over last week i bought some live rock at the LFS, and noticed my ammonia level was about .50 PPM and Nitrate about .15 PPM using a API test kit. Now i did a water change that the guy suggested i do ,if that was the case.so i drained about 60 % of the water and refilled it.now this tank has only been up 2 weeks prior. i did the water change and still .50 PPM on ammonia ,so i bought a protein scimmer and it looks like it took care of the ammonia now reads 0 PPM but the nitrate reads almost 20 PPM did another water change last night . this morning say ammonia 0ppm and nitrate almost 20PPM so , as long as the ammonia stays down? and i like starting over again?
Thanks Carl. :?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well even putting in cured live rock will rise your levels a little. have you had a zero nitrate reading before you put the rock in?


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

no always had nitrate. i think i'm still cycling,wow takes awhile huh?


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

mine took about 8-10weeks to cycle but that was over 10 years ago and there were no cycle additives back then, you'll get there :wink:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

on average it takes about 6-8 weeks for s full cycle.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

A cycled tank will generally show trates. Nitrate is the end/most desirable result of the cycle. Ammonia and Nitrite are the bad guys. Any Nitrite whatsoever can indicate a large problem. You are on the path to good fortunes. As was stated every addition to the tank can cause an imbalance that could take a few days to re-stabilize.


----------

